# Service engine soon alarm



## qdwater (Feb 14, 2005)

My 2005 X-Trail is showing 'service engine soon' alarm in dashborad today, it seem verything is fine to drive. I changed engine oil and air filter a couple of weeks ago. Can't figure out what's wrong with that alarm? Is it still covered by 5 years powertrans wanrranty (only 48,000Km)? Anyone has this kind of problem and can help me? Thanks.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

mine came on the other day i had a burnt bulb on the bumper light
changed it then disconnected the negative waited 2 mins then connected it back on
no more light
lol


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Check your gas cap too. If it is loose it will make the service engine warning light appear.

I had this happen when a gas station attendant put the cap on and never tightened it. 

It took a day or two for the light to disappear once the gas cap was screwed on properly.


----------



## qdwater (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for your helps. I checked it, and all the bulbs are fine, but the gas cap seems not very tight. I screwd it tightly again, and waiting for the alarm disappear...
Will let you know. Thanks


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

If it were me I'd get it looked at pronto. If it's NOT something simple driving around might be doing untold damage.

Edit: And yes, your powertrain warranty is still valid. Your 3 years/60Km bumper to bumper may even be...when did you buy?


----------



## dorrisant (May 27, 2008)

had the same problem with '07 explorer... battery off for 2 minutes should solve it if it is the gas cap. if not, take it to the dealer... quick.


----------



## qdwater (Feb 14, 2005)

I will disconnect the battery tonight, if the alarm is still there, I will see dealer tomorow. Thanks you all.


----------



## qdwater (Feb 14, 2005)

after disconnect the battery for 3 min, the 'service engine soon' alarm is gone. thanks you all to give me all kind of info to fix it.
------------------------------------
2005 X-Trail AWD Auto 48000 Km


----------

